
Legislation to stop US border agents from demanding passwords is on the way - JoshTriplett
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/20/wyden-letter-dhs-passwords-warrantless-border-searches/
======
blazespin
I stopped reading after "In a letter to Homeland Security Secretary John
Kelly, Oregon Senator Ron Wyden called ..."

Unless it's sponsored or at least co-signed by a republican it ain't going
anywhere.

~~~
r00fus
Pretty clear what republicans think of the constitution. Which is in diametric
opposition to what they say.

~~~
viggity
This policy started under Barack Obama. He could have squashed it via
Executive Order if he wanted to. Thanks, try again.

[https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2016/06/23/2016-14...](https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2016/06/23/2016-14848/agency-
information-collection-activities-arrival-and-departure-record-
forms-i-94-and-i-94w-and#h-11)

------
josephagoss
Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't this a situation where they shouldn't need
more legislation but rather, Government employees should already be following
pre-existing law?

~~~
sledmonkey
My understanding is that the Border is not technically U.S. soil and as such
the normal laws don't apply there.

~~~
devoply
We need a movement to make borders a part of the normal legal system. It's
stupid to have this no man's land bullshit in the civilized world. It's
uncivilized.

------
ouid
I thought it was already plainly addressed in the constitution.

~~~
jaredklewis
Very little in the constitution could be described as "plain." Most of it was
as broad and ambiguous at the time it was written as it is today.

Rather than hoping justices read the tea leaves the same way you do,
clarifying the law with statues to protect our liberties is a good strategy.

